# Yoga mat?



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

do i need to put down a mat of some sort like a yoga mat under my tank? i see a lot of people with them under thier tank.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've heard of/seen people doing this as a way to cushion the glass or evenly distribute the weight. I've personally never done anything like that and have never had a problem. 

Of coarse, now that I've said that, the bottom of my rimmed tank is now going to crack in half.  
Any comments from folks who cushion their tanks?

-Dave


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it is suggested for rimeless (frameless) tanks in particular such as ADA tanks. I have also seen sheet foam used. The only time I have done it was with an antique stainless tank with slate bottom. I new the tank wasn't truly square/flat so I put a thin black foam mat under it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guy just did this under his rimless.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

so it is basically for rimless

thanks everyone


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

only for rimless and arcylic tanks.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I think its a good investment if your going to do rimless ADA style tanks. There was a dude, maybe here or on PTF that had his 60-P crack on him because he rushed it and didn't place a mat on the bottom. It was some dude selling SS and SSS CRS.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I've used this material to place rocks on top inside the tank in my african cichlid setup instead of egg crate,any case it leeches anything in the water?


----------



## bpb (Mar 23, 2011)

+1 on yoga mat under acrylic rimless tank.


----------

